# Salt water fish



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys and gals
Going on a cruise , and plan on fishing from shore everywhere we stop.
My question is, I know some salt water fish have teeth, but is there any reason I can't tail grab any fish? Just don't know what if anything I'll catch. Thanks...... Fish on!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Theres fish that can kill you with poison,surgeon fish that will cut you up bad.If you don't know don't touch it!


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Some have sharp areas near tail......we either net or gaff them if they have size to them.
All snapper get there name from the ability to reach out with their teeth while trying to remove the hook and bite the heck out of your fingers
Usually after are saltwater fishing trips are hands are all cut up.
Just be careful.


----------

